# Welcome your new mod



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

croco.

he should have a bribe fund, for you all to wire money to, set up shortly.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just another a-hole mod....

We might as well have drag be a mod too! :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco will from now on be referred to as "a-hole mod" until my BassWagon is stickied.

Cool, a-hole mod?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sucker!! :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats croco!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> croco.
> 
> he should have a bribe fund, for you all to wire money to, set up shortly.


btw you should receive your share shortly

Thanks HB


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> croco will from now on be referred to as "a-hole mod" until my BassWagon is stickied.
> 
> Cool, a-hole mod?





xray said:


> Sucker!! :biggrin:


I like old men, I really do. :clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Just another a-hole mod....
> 
> We might as well have drag be a mod too! :lol:


would I be the 1st mod who unedited peoples post?!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I like old men, I really do. :clap2:


Now I'll be looking behind me... :eek8:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Now I'll be looking behind me... :eek8:


There are mirrors all around you ...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the bootstrenf salutes you...


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats Croco to being the new mod.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for repping me btw - I thought the thing was broke. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

neoshredder said:


> Congrats Croco to being the new mod.


Welcome neoshredder - wth is a neoshredder anyway? :raised_ey


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

xray said:


> Welcome neoshredder - wth is a neoshredder anyway? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Thanks for repping me btw - I thought the thing was broke. :biggrin:


.... where is my rep??


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats Croco. I think you'll do a great job


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Congrats Croco. I think you'll do a great job


Ahem... he won't sticky my BassWagon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Congrats Croco. I think you'll do a great job


Thank you


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahem... he won't sticky my BassWagon.


:rules:

:yay:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

isch pfrüsch

croco

:worthy::worthy:


----------



## AeroPlanino (Apr 21, 2005)

:worthy: Welcome "a-hole mod"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Enough.

Well, not really, but fair enough.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> croco will from now on be referred to as "a-hole mod" until my BassWagon is stickied.
> 
> Cool, a-hole mod?


You're a bit slow.
That's what the bribes are for.
Do I need to spell this out for you guys?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought croco is a Grizzles fan. Guess I was wrong. Your avatar can be misleading.

Red Power RULES!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> You're a bit slow.
> That's what the bribes are for.
> Do I need to spell this out for you guys?


A-hole CM...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I love you PO


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A-hole CM...


It's not my fault you don't understand bribes. One might think that you've never had the bribe the cops to look other way so you can continue producing and selling bathtub gin


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> It's not my fault you don't understand bribes. One might think that you've never had the bribe the cops to look other way so you can continue producing and selling bathtub gin


That doesn't make you less of an A-hole CM....

:lol:


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

xray said:


> Welcome neoshredder - wth is a neoshredder anyway? :raised_ey


I'm really into neo-classical music and shred guitar playing. Combine the 2 and you get neoshredder. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

neoshredder said:


> I'm really into neo-classical music and shred guitar playing. Combine the 2 and you get neoshredder. :biggrin:


i thought it had something to with ninja turtles


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> i thought it had something to with ninja turtles


Nope though I used to like Ninja Turtles about 15 years ago. lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

neoshredder said:


> Nope though I used to like Ninja Turtles about 15 years ago. lol


lol... my 6 year old loves it. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

neoshredder said:


> I'm really into neo-classical music and shred guitar playing. Combine the 2 and you get neoshredder. :biggrin:


I was a big fan of Randy Rhoads because of his use of classical impressions, but not really into shredding.

So 1/2. :biggrin:


----------

